# realistic spider pattern



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just wonder ing if anyone else ties this pattern or any realistic patterns.... any suggestions or advice on improving this?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice spider. How long it take you?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I can not imagine those flies lasting after a few fish. Am I wrong? Those are sweet looking spiders.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jeremiah, here is how to improve it.....Go to walmart and buy a fly....its faster, cheaper, and not as cool!  J/K thats a sweet fly....(spider) ironic? Good job buddy.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

fisherman5567 said:


> Jeremiah, here is how to improve it.....Go to walmart and buy a fly....its faster, cheaper, and not as cool!  J/K thats a sweet fly....(spider) ironic? Good job buddy.


 
It would problably be more expensive


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice fly for show but for fishing I want something that will hold up enough to catch 50 big ole bluegills. Also if it take me longer than 10/15 min at the most than it not worth it to me.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Guys, those are both incredible looking spiders (and dragon fly). I have to admit that when I first clicked on the thread, I thought I was looking at a real spider! 
Out of curiousity, how lond does it take to turn out something like that? Looks like a lot of talent involved there guys! I've seen realistic stoneflies and mayflies, even house flies, but never a spider. You could really scare the crap of someone with those!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That spider is more for show. Took a few hours....
For fishing, I'd leave the smaller leg sections off.
Thanks for the comments!

I was just telling the girl it's about time to get the vice out
and tie. I want try a preying mantis next.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Utard said:


> Guys, those are both incredible looking spiders (and dragon fly). I have to admit that when I first clicked on the thread, I thought I was looking at a real spider!
> Out of curiousity, how lond does it take to turn out something like that? Looks like a lot of talent involved there guys! I've seen realistic stoneflies and mayflies, even house flies, but never a spider. You could really scare the crap of someone with those!


after the first few.... it only takes about 10 mins to make.... the longest part about it is letting all the head cement dry when attaching the legs


----------

